# Scratching post?



## RoxyDuck

Give a cat a scratching post and it will take care of its nails. Awesome! But Rufinus walks mostly on a soft surface and I've been wondering if there is something that I cam add in to have her wear her nails a bit.


----------



## Nicole753

I'm pretty certain hedgehogs walk on the pads of their feet and so their nails don't really rub on the ground. The only way to keep your hedgie's nails trimmed is with good ol' nail clippers.


----------



## RoxyDuck

Nicole753 said:


> I'm pretty certain hedgehogs walk on the pads of their feet and so their nails don't really rub on the ground. The only way to keep your hedgie's nails trimmed is with good ol' nail clippers.


Agh! Thanks.. She is the grumpy kind. The back feet are manageable but the front are not so much.... Oh well... More patience required.


----------



## lehaley

Nicole753 said:


> I'm pretty certain hedgehogs walk on the pads of their feet and so their nails don't really rub on the ground. The only way to keep your hedgie's nails trimmed is with good ol' nail clippers.


This is true. Nail trimmings are a bit of a sore subject here, since a lot of people have difficulty doing them. Unfortunately they're necessary to keep our little guys happy and healthy. Here's a link to Nancy's hedgie pedicure post which gives some helpful tips:

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=75

You can also do a quick search of the forums and you should find TONS of nail clipping related posts.


----------



## hanhan27

Nicole753 said:


> I'm pretty certain hedgehogs walk on the pads of their feet and so their nails don't really rub on the ground. The only way to keep your hedgie's nails trimmed is with good ol' nail clippers.


I know some people put ceramic flower pots in the hedgie's cages. They stay cooler than the air and they're nice for an extra warm hedgie to rest on, and the surface helps wear down nails a bit.


----------



## HedgehogLord

You can also put carpet in his/her wheel this helps wear down there nails and is completely safe.


----------



## nikki

HedgehogLord said:


> You can also put carpet in his/her wheel this helps wear down there nails and is completely safe.


This is NOT safe, nothing should ever be put in the wheel. Anything abrasive will damage their pads and anything soft like carpet will catch their nails and cause serious injuries. Please don't ever do this!


----------



## octopushedge

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Hedgehoglord, imagine suggesting someone put a exfoliation strip in your shoes shortly before a marathon. That is exactly what you're suggesting for hedgehogs. If you have one in your wheel, it needs to be removed immediately.


----------



## Nibblesmom

A vet that was recommended to me suggested putting sandpaper on the wheel if clipping the nails was too difficult (I was inquiring about the cost/process if i were take her in for nail clipping). I immediately prayed that my hedgie would never become in such dire need for vet care that I would be forced to go to him. A shame too, since he is the closest exotic pet vet to me.


----------

